

DimDim aquired by SalesForce.com, shutting down the service - Osiris
http://www.dimdim.com/faq.html

======
Osiris
Is it just me or does this FAQ come off as a bit rude? The answers just seem
so cold and unforgiving. The email to existing customers was just as rude:

    
    
        Dear Customer:
        
        Dimdim has been acquired by salesforce.com. Your free Dimdim account will remain active until March 15, 2011.  After that date, you will no longer be able to access your free Dimdim account.
    
        Please see the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) for  additional information.
        
        We appreciate your understanding, and we thank you!
    

You'd think they'd at least say something like "SalesForce.com is excited
about DimDim's technology and we're looking forward to integrating it into our
CRM... blah blah." Nope, just "You're account's going to stop working.
Thanks."

~~~
byoung2
I've often wondered why these "talent acquisitions" rarely include a clear
strategy to upsell existing customers to the new service when it launches. I
see the logic in shutting down a free service, but would it have hurt to add a
paragraph at the end of that email to discuss options to continue the service
with a paid plan, or alternatives to use in the meantime?

------
railgun2space
Is there a powerful, free alternative to DimDim?

